# Pollensa wiring



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

After a few weeks of ownership, I'm very happy with our 2000 Pollensa. Very comfortable, easy to drive, blah blah blah.

However...

Had a problem at the weekend, when it transpired that the leisure battery hadn't been charging. Checked the circuit diagram, measured stuff with my voltmeter, and found the 30 Amp fuse in the engine bay, with one wire off. Pushed it in, and everythign now seems to work OK.

My point is that the wire had come off because the fuseholder was hanging on the left of the engine bay, held up by its wires. Very shoddy. Why is it in the engine bay anyway?

And while I'm moaning, the leisure battery and relays and fuses are under the driver's seat, but there seems no easy way to get at them. Tried for ages to find some way of getting the seat off. It looks like the only way is to undo the four security (six-pointed star type) screws that hold the runners onto the base. Is this right?

I'm probably going to take the seat off, and move the electrics to somewhere more accessible (including the dodgy fuse in the engine bay). Any thoughts, anyone? It seems ludicrous to have fuses under a seat where you struggle to get to them without physically removing the seat.

Gerald


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerald

There are lots of strange and quirky things about Autosleepers but like us I am sure you will end up loving it and liking its little foibles ( read this as features! if you like).



gerannpasa said:


> My point is that the wire had come off because the fuseholder was hanging on the left of the engine bay, held up by its wires. Very shoddy. Why is it in the engine bay anyway?


I have asked this question too and the answer is usually that :

1. it needs to be as near the altenator as possible to protect the whole of the added wiring loom.
2. it was easy to fit it like that. :roll: 
3. it was always done it like that...and....lots of other vans are done like that. :lol:

But Number 1. answer does make sense I think, so if you change it to a fixed fuse holder put it in the engine bay near it's current (  )position.



gerannpasa said:


> And while I'm moaning, the leisure battery and relays and fuses are under the driver's seat, but there seems no easy way to get at them. Tried for ages to find some way of getting the seat off. It looks like the only way is to undo the four security (six-pointed star type) screws that hold the runners onto the base. Is this right?


Yep all of us who have the leisure battery under the seat agree...but in many of the smaller vans it is a safe and secure place for it ( and uses what would be wasted space) and so Autosleepers just continue fitting them there even in vans which are large enough to put it elsewhere. The only plus point I can think of other than space saving is that at least under the seat is the closest point to the altenator that can be acheived. If you move it to further back it would be a good idea to uprate the cabling.
Having said that removing the seat is quite easy if you have the right tool. I keep a small set of the star drivers in the glove pocket. After trying to get at the fuses and/or check the battery levels you will soon find that removing the seat is the easy option.

Mike


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Cor! Thanks so much for that fullsome reply, Mike.

It's nice to know I'm not alone, and I suppose now I know about that dangling fuse, I'll know for next time the wire drops out :roll: 

I accept that the under seat position is good for a number of reasons. What I may do is remove the side panel from the carpetted seat base, and replace it with pop studs or something that'll come off easily. It's half off already since some idiot thought that it MUST come off to get to the fuses  

I do love the A/S, and I think it has just the right mix of accommodation and features in a reasonably-sized body. Perhaps a bit like me :lol: I've since discovered a "modifications" thread in this section that I'll explore more fully. The special attachment (to make it foot-operated) for the step looks particularly good :idea: 

Gerald


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerald

Autosleepers owners do seem to be always coming up with modifications to their vans so for anyone into DIY the project list is almost endless....the foot operated step is a good example...it really works well. If you come up with any mods of your own please post them.



gerannpasa said:


> I accept that the under seat position is good for a number of reasons. What I may do is remove the side panel from the carpetted seat base, and replace it with pop studs or something that'll come off easily. It's half off already since some idiot thought that it MUST come off to get to the fuses


I think you will find that your underseat box is the same as mine...all steel sides, just an opening at the front ...the nice folk at Autosleepers have fitted ply side panels finished to match the carpets.... removing these will not get you into the fuses and battery (damn and blast :roll: ) 
When you get the seat off to have a look you can replace or retighten the 2 screws that are holding the cover in place.

mike


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, Mike. If I come up with anything, I'll certainly post it


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Seat Removal*

Gerald,
As suggested with a handy set of 'Torx' bits seat removal is quite simple.
You can if you liker replace the bolts with Hex Cap Screws but they must be high tensile. Cap screws are normally 8.8 but 10 or 12.9 would be better. I found the originals to be trilobal thread forming and these can be awkward to restart so I re- tapped the holes.
While you have your seat out you might as well get them both out and fit a swivel base to the passenger side. ( CAK Tanks)

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, Steve. Haven't done anything about this yet - not even nought some Torx bits (I'm sure I must have some somewhere).

The passenger seat is already a swivel on my Pollensa. The driver's side can'\t because of the front dinette seat back.

Thanks for your input.

Gerald


----------

